# [Request/Suggestion] R.O.G. GPU-Z and interface no longer in parity with CPU-Z of same theme



## michaelrw (Mar 19, 2019)

It appears the ROG CPU-Z build has been updated fairly recently, such that the interface is presented in a modern flat design, lacking most design elements intended to give the perception of depth. By contrast, the ROG version of GPU-Z looks quite dated, especially when viewed side-by-side. The current version sort of reminds me of when i look back at old screenshots of the earlier iPhone versions.. one glance and you know you're looking at iOS 5 (maybe android shows something similar, idk). Obviously this is a cosmetic issue and thus not imperative it be addressed immediately, but it would be a welcomed change if the dev team were able to do a small rework of the UI to give it a more flat design with sharper edges. Also, I know that TPU is responsible only for GPU-Z and of course I am under no illusion that the dev team are under some sort of obligation to make changes or honor every request. However, I thought I would raise the issue here, see what comes of it, and hope for the best. It would look pretty nice, though, wouldn't it?




​All of this being said, I really appreciate the utility purely from a utilitarian view. Many thanks to the dev team for all the time they donate for its continues development. 

Cheers


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 19, 2019)

You said dev team 3 times. But there's only 1 dev. Hence no dev team.

Anywho. I think it just needs more skins altogether. There's actually 3 different ASUS CPU-Z skins floating around. TUF green, ROG red, and a plain black one.  I guess it's just too much to ask. Obviously. Since it does come up...time...and time again. But the response from the dev(singular) is typically a wall of silence.


----------



## michaelrw (Mar 20, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> You said dev team 3 times. But there's only 1 dev. Hence no dev team.
> 
> Anywho. I think it just needs more skins altogether. There's actually 3 different ASUS CPU-Z skins floating around. TUF green, ROG red, and a plain black one.  I guess it's just too much to ask. Obviously. Since it does come up...time...and time again. But the response from the dev(singular) is typically a wall of silence.


lol sorry, i just assumed there was more than one person working on it.. thats a shame though.. the wall of silence..

yeah, more skins would be great.. and certainly a system of using skins would be really appreciated.. but I suspect thats highly unlikely.. is the source available or its private?


----------



## Naki (Mar 28, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> You said dev team 3 times. But there's only 1 dev. Hence no dev team.


Nope, it's a team of 1.  One-man army, so to speak - but still an army. 
I heard there are some volunteer testers helping too.


----------



## michaelrw (Apr 5, 2019)

so.. is the one-man army capable of tweaking the GUI to make it more in line with the recent ROG CPU-Z ?? I know there's probably not a lot of incentive/motivation for "cosmetic" changes (think of trying to get health insurance to pay for a boob job), but I think it could really use the changes.. and given that it took many many years for the cpuz version to be changed, this likely wont have to be done again for many more years. Hopefully the one-man army is really good at GUI coding and this isnt such a big ask

edit: to be honest im pretty good in photoshop and illustrator.. if i knew the dimension requirements for each component, Id be willing to do some of the work design. Really, just removing the white border around the all the edges, and the two tone shading in the title bar and buttons, that would make a huge difference, making it appear more flat and sleek.
let me know if youd like some assistance with the graphics work (i didnt mention this earlier bc i was thinking that the GUI was written in code (something like CSS).. but after thinking it over im pretty sure it uses raster/vector graphics instead of some styling language)


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 5, 2019)

There was a guy who did a bunch of really cool looking reskins with...what was it again? I can't remember. Some Windows thing-a-ma-jig. Anyway...kinda made it look/sound sorta easy. I'll see if I find that thread...

Found it. Microsoft Fluent Design System.

So...yeah. Figure all that out and do it yourself.


----------

